# Late june cataract cyn



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

It will be stinking hot, high water will have come and gone, and if you get up a the first hint of light you maybe able to do a couple of hrs of hiking before it gets too hot. Do not count on the river to offer any real relief from the heat. Cat permits are easy to get I would suggest blowing off a summer trip and grab one in the spring or fall.


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure, it'll be hot, but Cat never disappoints

Everyone hikes The DollHouse, and its worth it

Maybe scout Island rapid if you've never seen it (rapid 20?), and take a look at Big Drop 2 and 3

Word is, there's current all the way to the ramp. Have Fun


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Cataract notes 2009*

Cataract is a favorite that we try to run every June for a high water trip and again in late fall, despite the new $50 per person park fee.
We've seen flow from 4K to 50k.
We have five boats launching on 05/23 and will camp at the take out 5/26.
Expecting to start on about 18K cfs but it could come back up some with the next warm snap.

Capsize is another rapid to look at the first time through.
The loop hike is fun, and watch for petroglyphs next to the trail on the south side.
Good luck! You should have some great new memories and stories.

I did a write up awhile back and most is still accurrate. I'll send a PM with the word file attached.
I believe the river miles are based on the Belknap guide, but we have another as well.

Cataract Canyon Notes 2009 
Colorado River:
47.2 rr Potash Put-in: Concrete ramp, out house, no water. 
37.3 rr Petrified logs hike: Downstream of hanging rope on rim and wooden ladder in drainage.
Easy landing is at top of tamarisk. Trail leads down-river past recent pit-shelter.
Petrified log sticks through crack and out of cliff, kind of at the back of a drainage.
Other long logs are fully exposed on slopes at 37, but landing is over-grown
23.5 rl Ruins walk: Easy trail to hill, then steep slope. Go left to ruins, and great views. Go right to nice handprints above narrow trail to window.
23.5 rr Good landing with outhouse and picnic tables in shade. 4wd access point.
16.5 rl Indian Creek camp: Small ruin nearby. Looks like interesting hike in abandoned meander up creek. Watch for snakes.
11 rl Loop climb: Short steep hike over loop saddle lightens boats for the 4-mile circle. Well-used trail usually has nice sandbar to soak and wait for boats on other side.
6 rl Great Patio-camp with large eddy for 4 boats and big log to tie-off to. Chum the catfish in by throwing buckets of water and net for dinner. Pending flow there is small ledge at river level along face of patio. Rocks are full of fossils. Several tent sites on bench above, but patio is best.
5.5 rl Trail up red slope goes to nothing. Easily accessed from patio camp, but just crypto-bio covered dune.
3.5 rl Salt Creek: possible lunch/hike spot.
Confluence:
214.4 rl New sign-in location.
214 rr “Carpenter Rock” in river. Landslide snuffed camp, but missed campers.
213.5 rr Upper Spanish Bottom: Good camp watch for scorpions. Long walk to base of Doll House trail.
213 rr Lower Spanish Bottom: Big camp under cottonwood tree with shade, but steep landing.
212 rr “Lower Brown Betty” Great camp on big sand beach, may be noisy, but fun to play in rapid.
209.5 Rapid 7 has big waves that can swamp, surf, flip... Take your chances for a great ride.
208.5 rl X-Y canyons. Several camp/hike options.
206.7 rl Shallow landing to flat camp at low water but full-sun.
205.2 rr Small camp has mostly washed away.
205 rr *Scout* *Capsize* (rapid 15) from eddy above rocky debris-fan. Long trail crosses drainage and along hillside. Inscription is on big “scout-rock” facing river. Safe route to right with big holes on route left of rock.
203 Rapid 20: Left of island can be shallow and rocky. Right of island is center-run between two holes.
202.5 rl Pull left out of rapid 21 (Big Drop 1) wave train to *scout Big drop 2*. 
Nice eddy with good landing. Look downstream….go back upstream….
Normal run is start left of center marker rock with momentum right to avoid standing waves on left. But, you’ve come this far and might as well go right of marker, as long as you don’t center over Little Niagra. Hold on for the tail waves at the eddy-line then pull hard *right* to bottom of eddy and scout Big drop 3.
202.1 rr *Scout Rapid 23 Big Drop 3*: 
Frog’s Hole is far right, center is shallow with rooster-rock, far left is where the Devil lives. 
Ride eddy back to top, just to admire the tail waves of 2. Try to lineup center-current, river right for entry to Big Drop 3. Ride eddy back to top and try again…
Stay on left side of tongue to avoid Frog’s Hole on right, then push over the biggest tail-waves yet.
More rapids are just down-river, but if you’ve stayed upright this far you will likely return again.
201 rl Ten Cent camp is best yet with great swim beach for those that haven’t yet. Ferry back across rapid to ride upstream rapid in far right eddy.
200 rl End of white-water and beginning of high-water lake sediment. Imperial camp is last decent camp.
186.1 rr Cove canyon may have a camp if it gets more use in the future.
182.7 rl Dark Canyon: A good flush would restore camping in this area, if you can get atop sediment or follow drainage. Usually see Bighorn sheep here, but we have seen houseboats ½ mile from river. Great 30-45 minute hike up drainage to first big pool, which is the best. Look for trail on left to get around wading through narrow shale trench. Other pools are above.
Prepare for afternoon wind and whitecaps with little or no current for next 14 miles, pending lake level.
169 rr Low water take-out down from Dirty Devil.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

[QUOTE Cat permits are easy to get I would suggest blowing off a summer trip and grab one in the spring or fall.[/QUOTE]

i have to agree with YAK1. 

we would love to have you come visit us in the southwest, but that is not our 'finest hour' so to speak. it will be brutally hot that time of year for you guys.

none of my business but is there a reason that you need to come that time of year? you really can get a permit for cat pretty much any day of the week that you want. those guys are really good, especially for nps. 

our favorite time of year is mid september to mid october. still usually warmish during the day and cool in the evenings. you will like the hiking weather by far and great for sleeping at night. generally not so windy, also.

either way cat is a great trip, whether you launch from the green or colorado ( i like the colorado) and you will have stories to tell. enjoy.
yes, and watch out for Capsize, got one of my buddies the last time we were there.

bob


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Considering the OP's stated location is on the rainy Oregon coast, a few days of a nice, hot, furnacy experience may be just what the doctor ordered. 

We just got off an April Grand trip where we saw over 100 deg a couple days. It is easy to "suffer" through such "hell" when you know it will be over soon. I also missed a pretty persistent and windy winter at home while I was gone (which has continued since our return btw), making it all the better.

Great info on Rojo's trip report. Cat is truly a great wilderness experience (aside from the jet boats on the Moab side- consider putting in at Mineral Bottom, you can use the airplane shuttle).


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lots of good hikes on either side. Dolls House. Water Canyon up into the Maze, Anderson Bottom, Red Canyon. . . .Stay hydrated, rest in the shade.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Rojo said:


> despite the new $50 per person park fee.


Where do you see this $50 per person?

According to the official site it's $30 registration fee + $20 per person for the group up to 40 people.

River Permits - Canyonlands National Park


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I launch on June 10th for my virgin trip down Cat. Pretty excited.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the correction KAZAK!
The permit clearly states $20 fee per person.
My misunderstanding from our normal group lead.
Sorry to see this new fee, but still would have paid it even at $50.
http://www.nps.gov/cany/planyourvisit/loader.cfm?csModule=security/getfile&pageid=335286


86304 Quote "is there a reason that you need to come that time of year?"
OP may be trying to catch a higher flow trip, with the peak usually around end of may to mid June.
Pictures below are of Big Drop 2 and 3 around June/4/2010 with high water.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

high flows, that thought crossed my mind. 
or maybe that was the only time their group could get time off to do the trip. 
or maybe since they were driving so far they were linking it up with a deso or other trip on the way. 
or they already paid for the permit. 
something along those lines.

and of course you know how these cat threads always seem to end up with a 'discussion' over motor/no motor end up, maybe they might like to hook up with one of us? just tryin' to be neighborly!
that was my line of thinking.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

86304 said:


> and of course you know how these cat threads always seem to end up with a 'discussion' over motor/no motor end up, maybe they might like to look up with one of us?
> that was my line of thinking.


People still do cat with out a motor? Shock! :shock:


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Our current Cataract trip is already set as we plan to launch in 48 hours.

Regarding motor/non-motor Cataract trips, I've experienced both, but not intentially.
Granted, we we run most rivers without motors, but they are great enablers that can expand our trip options.
With the current lake level a strictly oar trip just takes longer, but when the lake was high it was a differnt scenario.

Last weekend our group motored out of the Whiterock Canyon stretch of the Rio Grand after two nights (9.9 hp and 6hp) and towed out another trip on 16' a cat when thier outboard quit.
I have to add that our newly acquired (Craigslist $225) 2hp outboard bounced under the trailer on the way home and is totaled. Just another story...

Now the purist can fire back.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I mostly do family trips with little kids now, no way I am going to set foot in Cat without a motor. It's like taking a fork and poking yourself in the eye over and over again while trying to enjoy the scenery. 

I too don't enjoy the gas, the smell and the noise, but rowing lake Powell for two days against the wind and 3-4 feet waves, no thanks.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rojo said:


> I have to add that our newly acquired (Craigslist $225) 2hp outboard bounced under the trailer on the way home and is totaled. Just another story..


rojo,

sorry to hear that. i would love to find one that size (and weight).

have a great trip while the rest of have to work!
i can't complain. i've had some fun this year, already.

bob


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*outboard*

The 21 pound 2 hp Tanaka was too small, even for the 12.5 cat to keep up with the 9.9 mercury on 16' Cat pulling 14' raft, and 13' raft in a string.
We had planned to sell it to fund re-purchase.

Now we'll look for a newer light-weight 4 or 6 hp 2 cycle to push a single boat through the Snake lake on parents favorite 21-day run from Spring Bar to Asotin on the Salmon/Snake.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

i have an old 7.5hp 2 stroke merc. it's getting a little heavy on the old back.

seems like the 5hp is everyones favorite. good luck. thanks for the tip on the 2hp.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

Our group has done several summer grand cyn trips, so we KNOW it'll be hot. We are taking a 9horse motor as well. 
Thanks for all the good info. Pretty excited to burn my face off since its 50 degrees and raining here. And ya we already paid for the permit and can't get off work in spring or fall.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

sounds like you gotter covered. 

try to take a layover day at spanish bottom.

you'll have a great trip and love the run, i'm sure. 

bob


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

whats the best do it yourself shuttle? Potash....green river....hanksville....Hite, or Potash.....Blanding....Hite????

It looks like there are almost exact in miles


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

i've never done the shuttle myself but from talking to the shuttle folks i think they usually do the hanksville route.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Where you put in is not as impotent' as where you will end up: North Wash takeout, or continue to Bullfrog (add 45 miles, plus motor). I took out at North Wash on 4/27, it was gooey yuck for 5 feet (sink to ankles and keep moving or worse!) and then 30 yards to the boost up the "ramp" (no longer maintained by NPS or anyone else...). We were two boat four person trip (17' Riken Hualapai and 17' Incept on maiden voyage) and it took us from 5 PM to 8 PM to carry our gear up to where we could load vehicles. And would have taken longer without a couple of stalwart 20-somethings who pitched in and helped (we met one at Mineral launch, the other we had found his sand stake at Ben Hurt - "Rapid 20" in earlier post and worth a look, aka "Island rapid").
Cat is ALWAYS worth doing, but logistics are daunting. 
Hanksville is easier on vehicles than the other way 'round (from Moab, past Natural Bridges - do your map research and you'll see). But stay away! It's dangerous! and HOT! Scenery is BORING. Lots of critters that sting and stab! 
Plus new since 2010 - if anyone knows of previous, please post: ringtails at Brown Betty. Thieving bastard invaded my camp but TL - with over 100 Cat trips - refused to believe it. Last October (2012) the Bad Cat walked across that TL's face, he's now a believer...
Water will likely be 4-5k. Easy level, but expect to row in afternoons with bad winds. Yes, there's current all the way to Hite - and past. 
Good luck with takeout!


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

A buddy of mine and I christened my new boat last summer at the end of July. Flows were about 5k, it was hot but that's what we were looking for. Plenty of cold beer on the float portion. We chose the timing based off the full moon. Floated and partied till about 2 in the morning two nights to cover some mileage. I highly recommend the night float. Definitely think everyone should row out at least once. Having said that I will be getting an outboard for the next trip.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Cataract report from 5/23-26*

Great trip as usual on about 17Kcfs average, but prolly won't be back until the takeout is improved.

We were five boats, 9 adults, with two 9.9 Mercs and made good time on the river tracking about 12 mph, half due to the current and half to the outboards at 2/3 throttle. Some wind, but expect that in the afternoon.
We launched *5/23* 2:15 pm from Potash 47 rr and camped at 33 rr huge sand bar without any stops.
*5/24* 9:00 launch, quick stop at 16.5 rl Indian Creek and sad to see the shady kitchen/group area has been clear cut so no more shade.
Small tent sites still exist in Tamarasks and willows near beach provide some shelter. Beach still has lots of sand, but riverbank is mostly deep mud. Dropped three hikers at 11 rl for loop climb.
Stopped at 212.5 rl to re-rig for rapids and ran down to 208.5 rr for a great camp at Upper XY with good shallow sandy beach, but carry up to sandy bench. Short hike/climb up the drainage below.

*5/25* 9:00 launch with great current and no wind.
Most ran right at capsize. Center pyramid rock was a pour-over with big nasty hole on left. Stay away from huge hole below in rapid #16 and of course the button hole at #19.
Our first scout was Big Drop 2. 18' cat and 16' cats ran chute on right of little Niagra pour-over without incident. Next was 16' Hippie-Cat running standard just left of marker rock with momentum to right of ledge hole and centered on wave train. 13' raft made the same move but then tried to get left of the new huge pour-over below the Claw, getting rolled off the right side of same pour-over.
16' cat next tried the left to right but caught the rock and entered the ledge hole with front left quarter and cart-wheeled over.
Both upside down boats caught in the left eddie above BD3 but one swimmer dropped the 6' waterfall far left before making it to shore. Only loss was a bad pair of prescription glasses and an unopened throw-bag, which was found much later in an eddy.

Lunch at Ten Cent beach then rowed on to rm198 before motoring down to camp at 182.7 rr directly across from Dark Canyon. The 13' raft had two more rolls in the big wave trains, which amused one passing sport boat group.
Camps are still very limited in the lower section after 198 rr, but there are signs of trails and possible camps, all with very poor landings.
Best guesses would be 201 rl (Ten Cent for sure), possible 198 rr, 186.2 Cove Canyon, maybe either Rockfall camp at 184, good 182.5 rr across from Dark Canyon (long carry, but huge open camp with early shade).
Dark Canyon mouth camp at 182.7 rl does have 5 small tent sites, but limited kitchen area and the beach is nasty mud. Still worth the stop and 50 min hike up to the big pools.

*5/26* 11:15 launch after Dark Canyon hike and easily motored out arriving at takeout below Dirty Devil around 1:30.
Some blown sand is accumulating on the silt banks in the lower stretch but nothing worth planning camps for. One commercial group had stayed near "Little John Lake" but did not translate to what river mile. This same group stopped for lunch at 170.5 rr just down from bridge, then followed us to 162 rr and offloaded passengers and most gear, including 18' raft, before refueling and motoring snout rig out to Hall's 45 miles further on. See pictures of take-out.

Our 5 drivers left at 2:15 for the 6-hour shuttle w/meal (take Hanksville route both ways if possible). The remaining four of us carried the three smaller boats and everyones gear across the flats and up the bank in an hour and half, before sitting in the shade to dring well-earned beers and watch the loading of the commercial raft and a few campers swimming in the river and mud near the take-out.
Camping in the parking lot allowed everyon to rest up and get an early start on the drive home of up to 8 hours for most.

Again, be prepared to carry or winch everything out at the dirty devil in its current condition or consider refueling for a clean-water motor out to Halls, maybe with a night or two camping on the lake...

Hope you enjoyed the quick update/report and pictures and can add more current info after your own future trips.
Rojo
Picture titles: Camp 33rr, Camp 208.5 rr, Crynoids, Fossils/tracks, Capsize, Big Drop 2, Frogs Hole in BD3, Camp 182.6 rr, "Take-out & Carry".


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the heads up on your trip.

was wondering how it went for you and what the take-out was like.

bob


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Great post. Thank you.
When you say "refueling," where do you get the fuel?


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Refueling from Hite*

The gas station at Hite service road may still be open for vehicle fueling.
There is no marina service at Hite.

We saw the commercials guys (Adrift) carry eight 5 gallon jerry cans down to top off their snout, which had a 30 hp outboard and another 30 hp spare.
Try contacting adrift or others for details on milage and time to motor out.

Another truck in the lot had a 15' side tube probably 3' or 4' diameter tube to skate a boat up the hill. Now your talking tow chains, etc...
That may be the reason for the catipillar tractor in the lot.

I can imagine someone paying for the vehicle shuttle, then being stranded at Dirty Devil because they can't get their big rig out.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

We did Cat in mid-March.

Flows all the way past the Dirty Devil takeout and even a "rapid" has formed about a half mile below there. Flow is slow somewhere from Sheep to just past the bridge but still manageable. Easy row without motors in March; less than 2 days from Ten Cent.

Been Hurt is worth a scout (Island???) and is done easily at the top of the island.

Big Drop 2 has a narrow entry so is worth a look at low flows.

Big Drop 3 on the left is the classic line but a narrow entry that looks like it goes straight into Big Mossy but we ran it clean. An easy scout well worth the time.

Mile Longs were the most fun at low water and required the most technical moves. Read and Run.

Plenty of camps all the way to Dark Canyon and below. Massive sand bars everywhere.

Have a great trip.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just looked at the photos above.

Why are people using the upper Dirty Devil road? Curious if something happened to the lower access in the last 3 months. It was in great shape in March and was able to host 2 parties derigging at the same time with no major carries.

Phillip


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

I didn't get a picture of just the lower road, but it is just behind the green weed patch to the left of the white raft. You may be able to save the takeout picture above then be able to zoom in.
The ledge was steeper and the mud was deeper. Also swifter but shollow current made stopping the boats harder, then more mud.

We did look at the lower road, but just briefly.


----------

